# Any deals on Osmio Zero



## RobeSB (11 mo ago)

Hi there. New to the forum as a contributor, have been a long time reader of the content.

have just purchased a new Lelit Elizabeth and am considering a purchase of the osmio zero so just wondering if there are any special deals at the moment?

thanks.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

The general stance from Osmio has been to not have any such deals, and it's been that way for quite a while. There was a deal at £321 but that ceased, there was then a short term one but nothing since and they've been clear in another thread that they reviewed pricing and decided against such deals.


----------

